# Eos factory Navigation owners



## lamedic91 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello-
Trying to get some opinions from Eos owners about the Navigation system that came with their car. If you bought an Eos again would you still get the Navigation system or would you stick with the radio and buy your own Nav system elsewhere? Thanks in advance, trying to decide whether the system is good or not. -Maren


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (lamedic91)*

I got the navigation because I liked the looks of the unit versus the other stereos. I thought the navigation would be a lot more sophisticated than it was, but its technology is years behind the market. The most HATED features is the "I ACCEPT" button that must be pressed before you can do anything with the system--even change the radio station. It is nice that it gives detailed instructions on the MFD, however. Knowing the options on the market now, I would not get the factory navigation.


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (flheat)*

I concur with everything said. Do a bunch of research on the type of unit you're lookign for, and then go to e-Bay and find it for half the price.


----------



## hubco (Sep 22, 2007)

not sure what type of unit to look for....
what is importsant to you in a nav unit?
what units would you consider?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (hubco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hubco* »_not sure what type of unit to look for....
what is importsant to you in a nav unit?
what units would you consider?

Large touchscreen
Bluetooth integration with your phone
audio out to pass sound to stereo
removable memory card
mp3 capable
Oh, heck, just go with a Garmin Nuvi 600 or 700 series. I went with the 660 a year ago. Very happy with it.
I did ditch the window suction cup mount for the "beanbag" mount that sits on the dash. It grips quite well and does not move. The advantage is that I can pick up the entire setup and move it from car to car.


----------



## pphantom53 (Feb 21, 2004)

I would opt to get the aftermarket. The system is not up to even basic portable standards.


----------



## bankerdave (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (lamedic91)*

I would SKIP IT! This navigation systems is not only useless but stupid! To this date, I still don't know how to operate it! It's only there for looks.








The only good feature is the detailed GPS information.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (bankerdave)*

I didn't get the factory nav unit because I already had a portable. I've read many here are unhappy with the factory unit. A new VW nav head unit has been developed but no word when that unit will make it into the Eos.
To play devils advocate, there are 2 advantages to having the factor nav. 1. It's always on and ready so if you hit traffic or need a detour it's there ready to show you an alternate. And 2.) you don't have to worry about theft as much as a portable unit. I hear on the news regularly what a goldmine these portable nav units are to thieves. I'll never understand why people leave them out in the open!


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_I didn't get the factory nav unit because I already had a portable. I've read many here are unhappy with the factory unit. A new VW nav head unit has been developed but no word when that unit will make it into the Eos.
To play devils advocate, there are 2 advantages to having the factor nav. 1. It's always on and ready so if you hit traffic or need a detour it's there ready to show you an alternate. And 2.) you don't have to worry about theft as much as a portable unit. I hear on the news regularly what a goldmine these portable nav units are to thieves. I'll never understand why people leave them out in the open!

As for #1, a portable is much better for this situation because many have real-time traffic report radios built-in. So, you don't have to even go near the traffic. #2 - Because it's a portable, I take it out of the car or hide it away so there is no trace of it.
When you go with an OEM NAV system, you are at the mercy of the dealer for the updates. VW's updates are a couple of hundred from the dealer (yes, I know ebay is cheaper







) The update for a Garmin is less than $80 and more comprehensive. The portable can be hooked up to your PC for firmware updates and to add more things (pictures, mp3s, POIs, route info, etc.). You want to update the firmware of the OEM - go to the dealer...


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

I had a portable and I got the navi system because I wanted on in-dash. While the system is a bit outdated compared to today's GPS systems, it was built in and therefore more difficult to steal.
We're driving convertibles here. You have GPS mounted in the center of your dash. Do you always remember to take it down/put your windows up? All it takes is that one time of "I'm just running into the store for a moment" for it to be stolen.
I may be pessimistic on this, but GPS's are highly desired these days. 
So as much as I'd rather have a touchscreen, with BT capabilities, and less "I agree" screens, I'll take one built into the car rather than one I have to mount.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
We're driving convertibles here. You have GPS mounted in the center of your dash. Do you always remember to take it down/put your windows up? All it takes is that one time of "I'm just running into the store for a moment" for it to be stolen.


Yes, I do not leave my cars unattended with the top and/or windows down and I certainly do not leave the the GPS out.


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (owr084)*

Look for an afternarket unit, as mentioned. It should seamlessly be able to be installed into the dash unit, and you won't have to worry about something there for someone to steal (although they might still).
Touchscreen is the best option you'd want to have. The VW Nav has an option to show restaurants, gas stations, places of interest, etc., that Garmin does. The Pioneer Avic D2 has audio and mp3 CD's, radio, XM or Sirius Satellite. I struggled with getting the factory system and decided to go for it because that's what the dealer had in his stock. But since the factory unit isn't touchscreen, I've been leaning strongly to buying this unit.
Who knows? My original factory unit may go into the classifieds soon!


----------



## lamedic91 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (crandall58)*

Thanks everyone for all of your help. It seems to be a consensous of the system is not so fantastic. Now if I could only find an Eos!! Wow these are hard to come by!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (lamedic91)*

I'm personally not a fan of the OEM nav either. I find the menus clumsy at times, it takes forever to process, and is way behind the times with regard to live traffic etc. 
My mom wanted Nav in her Jetta, and instead I got her a Garmin portable. She likes it more, takes it from car to car, and forgot about the Nav all together. 
I'm used to using Garmin units in airplanes, and once you get used to those, it's hard to go back to slow clunky systems that come with cars. Of course, VW's nav is $1,800 vs. over $10k for the aviation units, but being spoiled is being spoiled.


----------



## harin (Jul 20, 2007)

The new nav-system from VW is the RSN-510 with touchscreen, 3D navigation, bluetooth integration available, harddrive, SD-card, mp3 and a lot more. 
I've got it in my EOS, works perfectly - and no "I agree". Don't know if the maps have been made for the US, but they've been made for Europe. Try your locale dealer or E-bay..


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (harin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *harin* »_The new nav-system from VW is the RSN-510 with touchscreen, 3D navigation, bluetooth integration available, harddrive, SD-card, mp3 and a lot more. 
I've got it in my EOS, works perfectly - and no "I agree". Don't know if the maps have been made for the US, but they've been made for Europe. Try your locale dealer or E-bay..

Did you get the Dynaudio option with that?


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (owr084)*

An interesting twist has come to the world of GPS units. Apparently now, for the low low price of $12.95, its possible to do a voice update to Tom Tom GPS units and your directions can be read by a celebrity like MR. T
Do that for Garmin, and I'll be first in line.
http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...m-tom


----------



## chocoholic_too (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_An interesting twist has come to the world of GPS units. Apparently now, for the low low price of $12.95, its possible to do a voice update to Tom Tom GPS units and your directions can be read by a celebrity like MR. T
Do that for Garmin, and I'll be first in line.
http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...m-tom










The problem with recorded voices versus computer generated ones is you loose TTS ( Text to speech ) fuction. It's the reason I went with a more expensive model like the Garmin Nuvi.


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (chocoholic_too)*

The best thing I can say about the factory nav is that it's a much nicer look, in my opinion, 
that the radio. I have a portable touch screen that I use in my other car. I don't like having 
to worry about putting it away (and the holder) every time. The factory unit is time consuming 
to use and unforgiving if you make a mistake. Which means going back and entering 
everything again. But I got it for the big screen and looks and if I needed, I have the backup. 
I'm really happy with that decision but frustrated that it's not the unit I would build in to the 
car. 
I too, would want BlueTooth, Touch Screen, Voice Recognition, Real Time Navigation, 
Easy interfaces to other electronic equipment (hard wire options to any phone via mini
jack or adaptors for specific phone connectors that might be able to display/control the 
phone, USB to possibly download pictures or music, oh, how about a external keyboard 
or the ability to use the phone keyboard if you wanted to just enter addresses or download
a file. Anything I forgot? 
Jack


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_An interesting twist has come to the world of GPS units. Apparently now, for the low low price of $12.95, its possible to do a voice update to Tom Tom GPS units and your directions can be read by a celebrity like MR. T
Do that for Garmin, and I'll be first in line.
http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...m-tom









I pity the fool that makes a wrong turn.


----------



## lamedic91 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hello everyone- Just wanted to give an update. Saturday I placed a depsit on a 2008 2.0 Lux Package Thunder Blue w/ Moonrock interior w/o the nav system (a dealer trade from boardwalk VW, thanks Brendan). I am currently looking at the Pioneer AVIC D-3 system w/ XM Traffic, Bluetooth and Ipod. Anyone have any opions on this system? I also looked at the Kenwood 7100 system but it didn't have the most user friendly interface.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: Navigation Problems*

actually the main problem that I have found is that about 1/2 of the time I try to enter an address it just does not work.
I have been unable to figure out how to enter an address on such major streets as Sunset Blvd and Ventura Blvd in Los Angeles. 
I could not figure out how to find major landmarks such as Sports areans or Theaters. We were trying to go to the Ahmanson and, while it came up with 9 diffeent locations in Calif that matched 135 N Grand Avenue, none of them were In Los Angeles.
Having owned 2 Acuras with built in Navi's I am just shocked at how bad the implementation is in this vehicle. 
On the plus side, the graphics are nice and the appearance is clean. It is nice to have the info showing on the screen as well as the MFD.
All in all I still feel that, based upon the 2007 version, VW owes those of us who purchased it a refund as the system is just a sad joke.


----------



## alfisti no longer (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (owr084)*

read your comments about the rns 510 am considering it in upcoming eos order ,a few questions from a user
What is sound quality like through std speakers
You mentioned bluetooth does that show up on screen and ?cost.
User friendly sat nav?
?ability to add tv tuner?
Did you consider aftermarket units like the pioneer avic hd3 with bluetooth hdd ability to add tv etc 
Thanks peter


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: (alfisti no longer)*

This topic keeps coming up all over the internet on many different car fourms. 
The general consensus is that most aftermarket products currently on the shelves at the local Stereo shops/Best Buy/ Circuit City stores are better than ANYONES (Mercedes, Lexus, Honda, Toyota, Vw, Audi, Etc, etc) units because they use today's technology. 
True Stereo Nuts would say the same thing about car stereos. 
The reason is simple-- By the time the unit is decided on, designed to fit, put into the cars, built with the "NEW" model year, when the cars are built, shipped and put on the dealership's lots, the technology is generally 2 years old. 
The analogy is accurate. Just like computers, the technology on electronics basicly doubles in it's scope every 2-3 years. 
No one's built in unit compares withe price/ options of many after market ones.


----------



## B5AudiVW R32 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_The most HATED features is the "I ACCEPT" button that must be pressed before you can do anything with the system--even change the radio station.

Your dealer can do a software upgrade now that wil get rid of this problem and updates a few other functions too. Mine did it for free.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (B5AudiVW R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5AudiVW R32* »_
Your dealer can do a software upgrade now that wil get rid of this problem and updates a few other functions too. Mine did it for free.

Bless you!


----------



## Curta01 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (B5AudiVW R32)*

Terrific!
Do you have any details? Is it a change to the computer codes, a new dvd or something else?


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (B5AudiVW R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5AudiVW R32* »_
Your dealer can do a software upgrade now that wil get rid of this problem and updates a few other functions too. Mine did it for free.

Great News!!!


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

wow, dealerships can be such PITAs.
i called mine to ask about the update and they wanted to know if i received a service notice or a recall notice. and I said no, it's not something that's broken, it's just an update to the software that was released.
they couldn't comprehend that idea. so they took my number and are going to "look into" it.
anyone who gets this done, do you have a service number of some reference number I can give to them so they can look it up? thanks.


----------



## jmg3637 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

I would look forward to any software update. While I griped about the accept button as compared to the Acura versions, I stopped when I heard about how they implemented it in the Lexus.
I hope that the update would include an option of selecting the STREET first and the address later. That change would be VERY HELPFUL AND SHOULD BE DONE ASAP!!!!!

I would love to be able to locate a destination by name, Like find the Staples Center or Pantages Theater or DisneyLand without using a specific address.
Acura gave me updates free for several years, then started charging $50 for the third or fourth update


----------



## jdl (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (jmg3637)*

You can! If you enter no adress number by hitting OK you can start typing the street name. 
This is good for short streets







. Long streets may be more of a hassle getting you to where
you really want to go. 
My nav system will never take me to the Staples Center. It's programmed to be a Sharks 
fan and not a Kings fan. But you can do points of interest. I would think all the locations you mention should be on there. I've looked up hole in the wall restaurants and it knows them. 
I'll have to check my car (which I'm not driving today) to see. But once you learn how to work with the crappy user interface the system is decent. 
Jack


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Eos factory Navigation owners (B5AudiVW R32)*

OK, I asked for this from my dealer and they were not able to find any software upgrades, do you have anymore details you can share?


----------



## manys (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi all, just an R32 owner scooping around some other forums here! If the Eos is the same as GTI/Golf/R32/etc, which I imagine it is, this is just a menu option via the VAG-COM configuration utility. Turning off Nav-nag and daytime running lights are a common thing, you just need to use the "VAG COM" codeword to your dealer and they should be able to put you right.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

*Re: (manys)*

you can remove that stupid accept screen. Recode your car to the UK or Europe and its gone


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

Well, I lost this battle. I took my car in for it's first service, and my service technician stated that they refused to change the coding to remove the "ACCEPT" functio nfrom my DVD because they say it's a safety issue. I guess I'm still stuck with it.


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

*Re: (quailallstar)*

Michael, I'm local to south Florida. Any suggestion on where to go for the recoding to UK???


----------



## B5AudiVW R32 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_wow, dealerships can be such PITAs.
i called mine to ask about the update and they wanted to know if i received a service notice or a recall notice. and I said no, it's not something that's broken, it's just an update to the software that was released.
they couldn't comprehend that idea. so they took my number and are going to "look into" it.
anyone who gets this done, do you have a service number of some reference number I can give to them so they can look it up? thanks.

Hi again, folks. Sorry to post and disappear, forgot that I had left this info with you. I don't usually come to this forum.
The dealer referred to this as a "software level" update. They referenced TB#2015952. My understanding is that it is a software upgrade performed from a CD.
I can't say exactly what all the changes are since I haven't used the Nav system hardly at all and hadn't gotten very familiar with the unit prior to the update either. I DO know that the "Accept" screen went away and that some of the Nav functions changed, though I'm guessing nothing too dramatic.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (B5AudiVW R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B5AudiVW R32* »_
Hi again, folks. Sorry to post and disappear, forgot that I had left this info with you. I don't usually come to this forum.
The dealer referred to this as a "software level" update. They referenced TB#2015952. My understanding is that it is a software upgrade performed from a CD.
I can't say exactly what all the changes are since I haven't used the Nav system hardly at all and hadn't gotten very familiar with the unit prior to the update either. I DO know that the "Accept" screen went away and that some of the Nav functions changed, though I'm guessing nothing too dramatic.

I had my 10K service monday and I mentioned that "a friend of mine had an update done to their navi system when he took his car into service" and asked if they could look into the same. 
When I got my car back they said there was a navi update done and a climamatic control update done as well (he said he thinks it tweaks the sensors better).
But yeah, accept screen is gone (so nice!), but i haven't noticed any other function changes.
I did see that when they did the upgrade my AM and FM presets reset. so if you're gonna take your car in to have the update done, write down your radio presets! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

